# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Pics of all my toads

## stickytoes

This is Chives, my Red-spotted toad. Definitely a character...
And another one of Chives:




On to my American toad, Gus.





Now for my largest... Bulwark the Cane!!


Last, but certainly not least, my tads! (American toad tads)


They're all smiles!  :Big Grin: 

Hope you enjoyed taking a look! I have lots more photos if anyone wants to see more of one in particular.  :Smile:

----------


## SethD

Toad fan? Me too.  :Cool:

----------


## stickytoes

You bet I am!! Favorite animal.  :Big Grin:

----------


## SethD

> You bet I am!! Favorite animal.


Nice, toads are my favorite amphibians too, here are some of mine.



A couple of B .guttatus... 





"rococo" toads...



Xanthic male southern toad...



Egyptian green toad...





Melanophryniscus toads...

----------


## Kurt

Awesome toads! Here's some of mine. My western green toad and adult Colorado River toad. Sorry I have no pictures of my bumble bees or rococo. Luckly, Seth has pictures of his.

----------


## stickytoes

Wow!! Awesome toads guys.  :Big Grin:  Thanks for posting pictures!

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## Ebony

Very nice photo's :Big Grin: .

*stickytoes*, I particularly like the one of Gus in amongst the flowers :Frog Smile: . Great for photo of the month, I think.

----------


## John Clare

Toad appreciation thread  :Smile: .

----------


## stickytoes

SethD: Can I see more pics of your Xanthic male southern toad and B .guttatus? And a little info about their care as well? Very interested...

----------


## SethD

> SethD: Can I see more pics of your Xanthic male southern toad and B .guttatus? And a little info about their care as well? Very interested...


Ok, here are a couple more pic's of the xanthic southern toad taken during a failed breeding attempt early this year. North american toads have a just reputation for being difficult to breed and I am still working on this project.  :Wink:  I can induce amplexus but am still trying to figure out exactly what is needed to properly condition females and induce egg laying. Maybe it will work out eventually and maybe it won't but I will keep fiddling around with it. As far as care info for this species it would be essentially the same as for the american toad you have.  





I don't think I have any more pic's of the guttatus available short of going and taking some. More pic's of this species can be easily found on the internet though. As far as care they need a large tropical setup with high humidity but not so high things are dripping wet. If kept to much on the dry side they can dehydrate very easily. They seem to have very thin belly skin, it seems more like what you would expect on a frog than a toad. Sturdy plants and leaf liter to provide cover is important for this species too. They don't really burrow but they do dig shallow depressions to sit in during the day. As far as diet they are typical toads in that they will eat anything that moves if it fits in their mouths. Mine get primarily dubia roaches supplemented by various wc beetles and similar items. Males have a moderately deep call which isn't to loud(not really quiet either) fortunately given that mine call nearly every night. They are imported in fairly low numbers so they aren't that easy to find and wc's often arrive in rough shape. If you mange to nurse them back to health and keep them in a suitable environment they tend to be pretty hearty though.

----------


## stickytoes

Thanks for the info! I don't see many white/yellowish toads. Is that a common coloration of that southern toad species, or is it some kind of rare albino-like trait? That toad looks awesome! Let me know if you're ever successful in breeding them. I'd love to hear about it.  :Smile:

----------


## SethD

> Thanks for the info! I don't see many white/yellowish toads. Is that a common coloration of that southern toad species, or is it some kind of rare albino-like trait? That toad looks awesome! Let me know if you're ever successful in breeding them. I'd love to hear about it.


No, it isn't very common. I have seen one other similar but with a bit more of a orange hue and it was sold on kingsnake for a lot of money if I recall. Yes it is similar to an albino. An albino in lacking in all pigment while an xanthic like this one is more of a partial albino that retains the yellow pigments. As you can see from the pic's this specimen also has normal eye color as apposed to red in a true albino. I don't know if I ever will succeed in breeding them or not, they aren't easy to breed without hormone injections, but I will keep trying and maybe I will get lucky or figure something out that works eventually.

----------


## Kurt

This may be a dumb question, but are you using a rain chamber?

----------


## stickytoes

> Very nice photo's.
> 
> *stickytoes*, I particularly like the one of Gus in amongst the flowers. Great for photo of the month, I think.


Thanks! I love that one, too!! I already submitted the one of my Pacman, though. It's only one submission per person, right?

----------


## SethD

> This may be a dumb question, but are you using a rain chamber?



Certainly, You don't think I just put them in the water and hoped for the best do you.  :Wink:  Using a rain chamber is very important in breeding for the vast majority of toad species if not all of them.  :Big Grin:  That wasn't the issue I was having though, I have been able to get the male into amplexus through normal methods but haven't figured out how to induce females to develop and lay eggs. May need to tweak the cool down period or duration or it may be something else all together. One thing I think I have figured out though, it seems this species likes a larger body of water for breeding than I usually provide. They seem to get all jumpy and nervous in something the size of a ten gallon but settled right down when moved into a forty gallon.

----------


## Kurt

> Certainly, You don't think I just put them in the water and hoped for the best do you.


I kind of thought you would use a rain chamber, but since what I saw in the photos was just the toads in a wet basin, I doubted it for a second. I was thinking about dart frog keepers and how they don't use rain chambers. So, I thought you may be thinking along those lines. No insult was meant. Just me not thinking it all the way through.




> Using a rain chamber is very important in breeding for the vast majority of toad species if not all of them.  That wasn't the issue I was having though, I have been able to get the male into amplexus through normal methods but haven't figured out how to induce females to develop and lay eggs.


I had the same problem when I tried to breed my tomato frogs. The male call would all night, making sleep for me difficult. I saw him grasp the female in amplexus several times over, but nothing ever came of it. After a rough night of trying to sleep I would check the rain chamber the next morning to discover nothing. After a while I gave up and reconfigured the chamber into a tadpole raising tank for the numerous red-eye tadpoles I have.

----------


## Ebony

> Thanks! I love that one, too!! I already submitted the one of my Pacman, though. It's only one submission per person, right?


 
Yea, Only one per person. But there's always next month :Wink: .

----------


## SethD

> I kind of thought you would use a rain chamber, but since what I saw in the photos was just the toads in a wet basin, I doubted it for a second. I was thinking about dart frog keepers and how they don't use rain chambers. So, I thought you may be thinking along those lines. No insult was meant. Just me not thinking it all the way through.


They were placed in there after a session in the rain chamber. The puddle after the thunderstorm so to speak. Male started calling that evening and entered amplexus but the female wasn't ready. 




> I had the same problem when I tried to breed my tomato frogs. The male call would all night, making sleep for me difficult. I saw him grasp the female in amplexus several times over, but nothing ever came of it. After a rough night of trying to sleep I would check the rain chamber the next morning to discover nothing. After a while I gave up and reconfigured the chamber into a tadpole raising tank for the numerous red-eye tadpoles I have.


Exactly, it is all about trying to figure out what is needed to condition females properly and get them to lay eggs. In some species it isn't that hard but in others it is a real challenge without resorting to hormone injections.

----------


## Malduroque

Toads are great. At this point I just have 3 virdis and one regularis. The pic shows three of the four tracking a cricket.

----------


## Buck Rogers

> Egyptian green toad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melanophryniscus toads...


Please tell me a bit more about this species I have never heard of them, they look identical to our Phrynomantis bifasciatus (banded rubber frogs) in Southern Africa.

----------


## KennyDB

Hey Buck take look at http://www.frogforum.net/toad-care-a...-breeding.html 

Stunning little toads they are!

----------


## Kurt

> Please tell me a bit more about this species I have never heard of them, they look identical to our _Phrynomantis bifasciatus_ (banded rubber frogs) in Southern Africa.


They do?

----------


## Kurt

Nice_ viridis_. I used to have one.  :Frown:

----------


## stickytoes

> Toads are great. At this point I just have 3 virdis and one regularis. The pic shows three of the four tracking a cricket.


Aww, those guys are so cute! I like the one on the left.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Buck Rogers

> They do?


Well not exactly  :Stick Out Tongue:  but that under belly shot looks similar to when my Bandeds climb up the side of the glass, they just look quite similar in a few ways.

----------


## Kurt

OK I will kind of accept that.

----------


## Buck Rogers

> OK I will kind of accept that.


LOL! Thanks for following me on that :Big Grin: 

Is this species also like the narrow mouth frogs that it can shoot its tongue out to the left or right?

----------


## SethD

> LOL! Thanks for following me on that
> 
> Is this species also like the narrow mouth frogs that it can shoot its tongue out to the left or right?


No, it is not very much like the narrow mouth frogs. It is much closer to a typical toad in both appearance and habits.

----------


## Eel Noob

Some amazing animals on this thread so had to join to compliment :Big Applause:  

The skins on this toad reminds me of that of hairless rats and cats (no offense).



> 




This toad is Amazing! :Frog Surprise: 



> Xanthic male southern toad...

----------

